# NCEES sample test



## EL Nica PE (Oct 25, 2006)

Well, I took the morning sample test NCEES today and I score 16 out 20.

anybody have the same luck? :blink: :bow: :tone: :wtf:


----------



## benbo (Oct 25, 2006)

:claps:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 25, 2006)

That's pretty good. Make sure to know 100% of everything about those other 4 by tonite!!!!!!

Good job


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 25, 2006)

> That's pretty good.  Make sure to know 100% of everything about those other 4 by tonite!!!!!!
> Good job


Hey, D

i skip those fours too long...

encil: :dddd:


----------

